# Let’s get fired up!!! Post pics



## hogdgz (Sep 11, 2020)

Here’s what I will be hunting with this year. Let’s see yours!!!

-Gen4 Glock 20 with ameriglo night sights, a little trigger work, 22lb recoil spring and full length guide rod, and a butt plug ?

- XDM OSP 10mm with a Burris fastfire3 and no other mods yet, plan to get a heavier recoil spring. If I don’t like the Reddot I may throw me a set of Dawson precision adjustable sights

Both guns will be loaded with underwood 180 grain xtp and carried in my hill people gear chest rig!!!


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Sep 11, 2020)

Glock 20 gen2:

All springs replaced
Stainless steel guide rod
25 cent trigger job
9 inch Lone Wolf barrel
Slide cut and ceracoted
Vortex Viper optic
Sandpaper grips
Thug plug
Underwood 180gr


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 11, 2020)

Twinkie .308 said:


> Glock 20 gen2:
> 
> All springs replaced
> Stainless steel guide rod
> ...


Now that is a Glockzilla. I bet it is a dream to shoot. What kind of velocities are you getting with that barrel?


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Sep 11, 2020)

hogdgz said:


> Now that is a Glockzilla. I bet it is a dream to shoot. What kind of velocities are you getting with that barrel?


I have no idea. I don't have a crono. I think it is only supposed to add 100 fps over the factory barrel. Something like that. I could be wrong. The 25 cent trigger job is probably my favorite upgrade. It takes a while to polish everything but its well worth it. I love my trigger


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Sep 11, 2020)

Putting down the rifle this year and taking my new six gun. Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter .44 Magnum. Weigand machine picatinny rail adapter, Bushnell TRS 25 red dot. Custom ammo bracelet by Shankle Homestead Leatherworks.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 11, 2020)

Twinkie .308 said:


> I have no idea. I don't have a crono. I think it is only supposed to add 100 fps over the factory barrel. Something like that. I could be wrong. The 25 cent trigger job is probably my favorite upgrade. It takes a while to polish everything but its well worth it. I love my trigger


I did that to mine also and added a ghost connector and it made a world of difference. Still has a little creep but it’s smooth.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 11, 2020)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Putting down the rifle this year and taking my new six gun. Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter .44 Magnum. Weigand machine picatinny rail adapter, Bushnell TRS 25 red dot. Custom ammo bracelet by Shankle Homestead Leatherworks.
> View attachment 1038232


Now that my friend is an awesome setup. Love the bracelet.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Sep 11, 2020)

hogdgz said:


> I did that to mine also and added a ghost connector and it made a world of difference. Still has a little creep but it’s smooth.


Oh yeah. I forgot to list that. I'm running the Black Yikes connector


----------



## Bowhunter1976 (Sep 12, 2020)

Smith &Wesson 500 magnum


----------



## Steven037 (Sep 12, 2020)

Springfield TRP 6inch 10mm


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 12, 2020)

Bowhunter1976 said:


> Smith &Wesson 500 magnum


Never shot a 500 but it’s on my bucket list.


----------



## Bowhunter1976 (Sep 13, 2020)

hogdgz said:


> Never shot a 500 but it’s on my bucket list.


I enjoy mine its not as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## frankwright (Sep 14, 2020)

I am too lazy to take a new picture.
Contender is the same. Redhawk .41 Mag now has a Red Dot, S&W 29 went away and added a Glock in 10mm with Red Dot, Blackhawk in .41 Mag will never go away!


----------



## bucktail bob (Sep 14, 2020)

the 629 will see action this year


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 14, 2020)

bucktail bob said:


> the 629 will see action this year


 Nice buck, that’s a very cool pic with him in the background.


----------



## brownitisdown (Sep 21, 2020)

Here my 44mag


----------



## brownitisdown (Sep 21, 2020)

And my ar-10 308 pistol


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 24, 2020)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Putting down the rifle this year and taking my new six gun. Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter .44 Magnum. Weigand machine picatinny rail adapter, Bushnell TRS 25 red dot. Custom ammo bracelet by Shankle Homestead Leatherworks.
> View attachment 1038232


Now THAT is truly BAD- - -!!!


----------



## rosewood (Sep 24, 2020)

bucktail bob said:


> the 629 will see action this year


Georgia Arms ammo?  Or handloaded?


----------



## bucktail bob (Sep 24, 2020)

rosewood said:


> Georgia Arms ammo? Or handloaded?



I hand load with Swift 240gr A-Frames


----------



## rosewood (Sep 24, 2020)

bucktail bob said:


> I hand load with Swift 240gr A-Frames


Gotcha, don't think there are too many manufacturers that use Starline Brass.


----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2020)

*10mm *









*10mm*








*.44 mag*


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 11, 2020)

I don't have any pic's but I am fired up.  Keep posting the pictures the more I see the more I want to go out and spent my allowance on a new 10.


----------



## Dub (Oct 11, 2020)

bucktail bob said:


> the 629 will see action this year





So much awesomeness captured in this pic.

Truly, truly a case of a picture being worth 1,000 words.



Well done.

Gorgeous buck.

Sweet handcrafted load that was made with the very hope of a future result like this.

One perfect shot.

Clean kill and a front row seat with zero tracking.


    'Merica !!!!      











Nimrod71 said:


> I don't have any pic's but I am fired up.  Keep posting the pictures the more I see the more I want to go out and spent my allowance on a new 10.





I don't know why I waited so long to add a 10mm 1911.  I'd had great experiences with the round in a G20 years ago.    I've always been a 1911 fan.

I guess I just had to open up to the idea there were other calibers than .45acp that the 1911 could be enjoyed in.


I've only scratched the surface with the pair I have.   It's well past time to work up some proper hunting loads for them.

I believe I have most of what I need to do so.  


Now........let's hear more about this allowance.     I'm interested in seeing if I qualify for such.


----------



## elhoward622 (Oct 11, 2020)

*Ruger 10mm with a fast fire. I just put the red dot on it and sighted it in today. Can’t wait!*


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 16, 2020)

6.8spc g2 contender


----------



## Redman54 (Oct 21, 2020)

Glock G-40 10 mm with a Holosan 507c and Precision Tactical trigger. It's actually my son's pistol, I just get to play with it.  I bought it for him when he graduated High School. I'm pretty sure this is the only gun I have purchased without ending up in the dog house for a few days.....


----------



## Lonegle57 (Oct 21, 2020)

My Christmas ornaments, a 41 and a 44


----------



## Lonegle57 (Oct 21, 2020)

My Mom is a Packer fan, a 270 and a 243 Encores both


----------



## Lonegle57 (Oct 21, 2020)

This is where the Lonegle comes from a Lone Eagle in 7-08


----------



## Lonegle57 (Oct 21, 2020)

Last but not least one of my favs the 35 Remington


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 7, 2021)

.300 Blackout


----------



## pacecars (Feb 8, 2021)

Still got a few days left to get one with this


----------



## Dub (Feb 12, 2021)

pacecars said:


> Still got a few days left to get one with this




Get 'em.

Wicked pistola.

How do you like that Leupold ?     4X, right ?


Planning on mounting one on my Blackhawk once I have some time.


----------



## ChidJ (Feb 12, 2021)

@hambone76 that pork sword chassis is so sweet. As soon as they come out with their folding stock, I'm totally gonna get one


----------



## pacecars (Feb 12, 2021)

Dub said:


> Get 'em.
> 
> Wicked pistola.
> 
> ...



I like it a lot. I wasn’t sure if it was going to be too much magnification but it works very well even at short range.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 12, 2021)

ChidJ said:


> @hambone76 that pork sword chassis is so sweet. As soon as they come out with their folding stock, I'm totally gonna get one


Thanks, it’s definitely fun to shoot. I’m thinking about replacing the barrel with a 10.5” barrel so I can squeeze a little more out of that round.


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 12, 2021)

My STI 10MM


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 12, 2021)

Or my 22 TCM


----------



## Dub (Feb 12, 2021)

pdsniper said:


> My STI 10MM
> View attachment 1066000



Wicked ten !!!

Sure wish STI was still making those.   Now it’s a constantly changing barrage of Staccato wondernines.....


----------



## Dub (Feb 12, 2021)

pacecars said:


> I like it a lot. I wasn’t sure if it was going to be too much magnification but it works very well even at short range.



Sounds mighty good.  I’m looking forward to getting acclimated to scoped revolver fun soon.


----------



## Ruger2506 (Feb 23, 2021)

First deer with a pistol. 30 Carbine Blackhawk.


----------

